# Maxant Filter Stand



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I need to build a stand for a Maxant 200-2 Filter and I am looking for ideas or photos of stands for this filter or similar. The filter can be see here:

http://www.maxantindustries.com/filters.html

Thanks,


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just hung mine on the wall.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> I just hung mine on the wall.


Is it just sitting on a shelf? or did you bolt it down in some way?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I have mine on a shelf on the wall. Just sitting. Its very stable. No problems.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I made a shelf for mine to sit on too and it has worked out just fine. I did rip a 2x4 in half and screwed it down around the bottom of the filter so it would not slide around. I don't think you will want to bolt it down permanently because you will want to take it down when you wash it out. I drilled a hole in the bottom of the shelf for the hose to go up thru to the top of the filter. 

I don't have a good picture but if you look just above the pump you will see the shelf I made the inlet goes from the pump up through the bottom of the shelf into the filter and then a hose comes out of the filter into a bucket or barrel. I was in the process of hooking everything up when this picture was taken so it looks a little cluttered. https://www.facebook.com/519851231447309/photos/pcb.573380659427699/573380359427729/?type=1&theater


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BMAC said:


> I have mine on a shelf on the wall. Just sitting. Its very stable. No problems.


same here


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the feedback.

Cheers,


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

adamant said:


> I need a way to filter my honey from barrels . Do you guys like that 200-2?


Generally yes, a few notes:

1) The honey must be at least 100F
2) The honey needs to settle overnight before filtering
3) The honey has to be clear no(crystals)

The above is basically true for any filter.

Failure to do the above will result in the filters plugging up. Once they are plugged, the honey cools and will basically never run through. The filter baskets are very heavy when full. There is an overflow feature on the filter, but it is only a 1" outlet. The pump has 1.5" inlet. If you aren't paying attention and it starts to back up it can and will overflow.

You need to start with clean filters every day.

I tried filtering direct from a baffled clarifier/sump. The honey didn't have enough time to settle in the sump and the filter would periodically back up which is a huge pain. I will be setting up something to settle the honey overnight, before filtering - I was hoping to get away from this for floor space reasons.


----------

